# Dark clumps of grass



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I redid my lawn last fall. I've been fighting weeds like crazy because at the time I knew nothing about lawn work and didn't use any preemergent! Now this spring I put down some Lesco pre emergent with fertilizer. Then a week later I put down some weed b gon CCO, then 2 weeks after used round up for lawns to get the weeds nothing else got.

Now I am noticing I'm getting uneven growths I have some areas growing really slow and light colored then i have random patches very thick and dark green. What can I do to even all this out and look uniform?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Dog urine?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Time for some Milo on that turf! Looks like it needs fertilizer.

Agreed, if you have a dog then the dark spots are where he/she pees.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes we have 2 small dogs. Is there anything we can do to help make this less noticeable? I have some nitrogen to throw down on this to give it a good green up!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ train the dogs to pee in the mulch.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Those aren't dark patches - every where else is light. 

The dogs are doing their best to fertilize, you have to do the rest.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Those aren't dark patches - every where else is light.
> 
> The dogs are doing their best to fertilize, you have to do the rest.


Sinclair looks to be spot on. Looks like a nutrient deficiency in the entire lawn - it's quite lite in color. Feed some Milorganite and in 2 weeks the entire lawn will look like the dark spots.


----------

